# Albino Catfish is a rare find.



## willcfish




----------



## Bass-Chad

Oh yes it is, I have only caught 1 Albino Channel cat in my 22 years of life (all of which have been spent fishing). I caught it when i was 11 at Bass Lakes in Doylestown, OH. The owners were in awe that it was caught there and even called their Father from home to come see it. I have a picture some where if I find it I'll post it.


----------



## JimmyMac

Perhaps wild caught ones are rare, but You can go to petsmart, jacks aquarium and pets or just about any fish store and buy them for like $5 a pop.

I actually haven't seen any in the local petstores for a few years, but when I was hardcore into aquariums like 5-6 years ago, they was at all the places I shopped.


----------



## M.Magis

I agree. They may be rare in the wild, but they're very common in captivity.


----------



## afellure12

Allthough, to be fair the albino ones in captivity are usually not channels I think. Cory's, or Pictus, or other.


----------



## JimmyMac

afellure12 said:


> Allthough, to be fair the albino ones in captivity are usually not channels I think. Cory's, or Pictus, or other.


No they are channels. Sure, they sell Cory's, Pictus and about a million other catfish, but they sell channels to. They sell them normal or albino, I've even kept a few and then when they outgrew my tank I gave them to my uncle for his pond.


----------



## carpslayer

i caught 8 in a private pond two weeks ago this guy had prob 30-40 of them.. along with other channels as well...


----------



## JIMS SVT

Id love to get a few for my pond. I just havent seen any at the fish farm with any size to them.If anyone catches some Ill take them.


----------



## pendog66

I caught a Albino Channel out of the Stillwater years ago. But since then i have seen some Albino Blues out of the Ohio.

The most interesting fish ive heard of is a Albino Flathead in a local Gravel Pit. Just havent taken the time to try to find him yet


----------



## JimmyMac

pendog66 said:


> I caught a Albino Channel out of the Stillwater years ago. But since then i have seen some Albino Blues out of the Ohio.
> 
> The most interesting fish ive heard of is a Albino Flathead in a local Gravel Pit. Just havent taken the time to try to find him yet


When I was a kid my friends dad caught one out of the lower gmr, I believe it was around 17lbs. He put it in a drum and sold it to lake Chetac for a couple hundred dollars... Back when I fished paylakes as a kid I recall lake Chetac having a few albino flathead, they had one over 50lbs. 


They are a cool fish though, look awesome.


----------



## backupbait

I was a catfish farmer in Mississippi for 2yrs. My smallest pound was 6 acres and it was dedicated to albino channel catfish brood stock. It had over a thounsand albino channel cats and they weighed anywhere from 10-20lbs a fish. It was a marketing scheme that never panned out.


----------

